# after the storm



## GMC25004x4 (Dec 21, 2011)

This was a snow storm last year, i didnt take these pics but they are on the highway (that was closed) about 10 min from the house, 300 people trapped in there cars the third pic is the truck i had at the time.
Hopefully the pics work.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

I like that classic short bed chevy. Always wanted one.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

there good plow trucks, got a 96 here.


----------



## GMC25004x4 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks,i really regret selling that truck......


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Is that the 402


----------



## GMC25004x4 (Dec 21, 2011)

goel;1387946 said:


> Is that the 402


Yes Sir, did you guys get any of this storm?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

GMC25004x4;1388026 said:


> Yes Sir, did you guys get any of this storm?


The 402 goes from sarnia to port huron right over the blue water?


----------



## GMC25004x4 (Dec 21, 2011)

Yup, that was one of the worst storms in a while, i think it was about 50 to 60 cm of snow with 60 to 90km wind gusts and -20 C


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

That just looks awfully cold


----------



## KSikkema (Oct 7, 2008)

My father in law was stuck in that storm last year for 2 days and 2 nights with his service truck. That was quite the storm!


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

If I remember correctly we did not even get a salting out of it, just watched the news with how you guys got hit.


----------

